# Film studies program???



## Qingyue (May 18, 2014)

Hi there! 

I'm currently a science major freshman in college, and I'm thinking of transferring to the other schools and shifts my major to film studies. I just have some questions here. so please give me some infos/advices if you have any  

1, Besides film studies, it seems like I'll be more prepared if I also go for a second major. But I don't know which should I choose though. Like computer science? Philosophy? business?

2, My dream schools are Upenn (high reach) and Wesleyan (reach). But I need to pick one now... Does anyone know something about these two programs? 
To me it seems like Penn's classes more emphasize on cultural aspect, while Wes is more professional...it's just my thought. 

3, I'm confused by several definitions: exhibition business? distribution? I'm wondering if there any international related occupations in these area? Like having a film shown in other countries? 

4, Penn gets internships mainly in film fests. Are they really helpful?


----------

